# Victor Victorious



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Victor at 3 weeks old, lol..........................................................


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG-How seriously cute is this chap,Victor V is soooo edible and snuggly,looks a right one tooLove the last one Chrissy


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ahhhhh is absolutely lovely - so podgy and perfect


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

3 weeks already,,,,,,,,,,,,,,thats gone quick,, very cute,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, just got back online, stoopid tinternet thingy, grrrrrrrr. Hope all is well with everyone's furry families. I am due to be a mummy again imminently so will keep you posted with baby news. C.x.

oh yes and I think I have found Jinxy's new forever home


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

omg that kitten is just the best...they remind me of the bulldogs of the cats wiv them faces lol.

siamese remind me of english bulls wiv theirs lol.


He really is a gorgeous kit, i really want him


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Chrissy, he's so cute, bless him
Good news about Jinxy*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ahhhhhhhh he's just too cute! that little face!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I lurve Victor to bits, just wish I could keep another boy, but sadly no  

I just know that the first potential new owner to see him in the flesh (oops fur) will just have to have him


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I lurve Victor to bits, just wish I could keep another boy, but sadly no
> 
> I just know that the first potential new owner to see him in the flesh (oops fur) will just have to have him


put it this way...if i was the first to see him ild deffo ave to have him...i cant get over his face all squashed up and cute and his lil mouth fly catching like lol.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh fankoo, I am so proud of him 

The litter due next weekend should be dominants, i.e. black, red, tortie or any of these three with white. I do luuuuuuurrrrve my tortie whites so there may be a keeper amongst that litter if the girl fairy visits  keep everything crossed folks


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh fankoo, I am so proud of him
> 
> The litter due next weekend should be dominants, i.e. black, red, tortie or any of these three with white. I do luuuuuuurrrrve my tortie whites so there may be a keeper amongst that litter if the girl fairy visits  keep everything crossed folks


oh wow they sound like fab colors  i cant wait till u tell us wat colors they are in time  and pics had betta be put up


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh fankoo, I am so proud of him
> 
> The litter due next weekend should be dominants, i.e. black, red, tortie or any of these three with white. I do luuuuuuurrrrve my tortie whites so there may be a keeper amongst that litter if the girl fairy visits  keep everything crossed folks


Oh Good - Kitten Watch again I was starting to miss the online kitten parties - anyone got their piss bag yet .......................


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Oh Good - Kitten Watch again I was starting to miss the online kitten parties - anyone got their piss bag yet .......................


i got a comode


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Oh Good - Kitten Watch again I was starting to miss the online kitten parties - anyone got their piss bag yet .......................


Hee hee Ems will be getting a few piss bags in when I finish work but it will be next Friday night onwards! Shall I try the video thingy on my camera this time, not tried to do that one on it yet


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i got a comode


pmsl what u like????


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Eulobe, whatshisname? do you know what we mean by the piss bag?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hee hee Ems will be getting a few piss bags in when I finish work but it will be next Friday night onwards! Shall I try the video thingy on my camera this time, not tried to do that one on it yet


Yes, you have to try the camera thingy - although i couldn't manage with Zelda - was typing with one hand and holding placenta in t-other  plus she was under the table so too dark and didn't want to put a spotlight on the poor girl


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Eulobe, whatshisname? do you know what we mean by the piss bag?


No I think the point may have been missed - chuckling at what Eolabeo must be imagining


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll be best being the online midwife then Ems, eh? chuckle


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> You'll be best being the online midwife then Ems, eh? chuckle


Nah - don't ask me I panic!!!
Don't know how I got two kids out 
Lucky for Zelda Kat was online - although don't think the clever girl needed us really


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll be best being the online midwife then Ems, eh? chuckle


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Chrissy-can't wait love,Victor V will be an uncle and have lots of mates to teach all his naughty tricks too,ooh will be great to have some new kittys on the block


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Mine are due next weekend too  hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, how exciting lots more precious bundles due*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Mine are due next weekend too  hope it all goes well for you


Good luck for yours too, I bet Chinnys are soooooooooooooooo cute kits. Never seen a bubba one yet. Please put some pics up when they arrive. C.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Saynamore.
Thanks I will do even though the chins look like little mice for a week or two when born 

Yours will be so cute I bet, I love those squidgy little button noses and big teddy bear heads.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh are they like colourpoint kits then? they look just like little white mice for the first week or two  What's your average litter size? I would say mine is 3. C.x.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi they will be grey to start with and it takes a few weeks for the silver coat to grow out. Im expecting 3/4 kittens which is what she's produced before.

She,s not very big in size but she's eating like a horse. lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aw bless, Opal (my black girl) is huge looks like she has about 6 in there which would be very unusual. Can't believe she has another full week to go yet


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Well you never know, six in a Persian litter does happen 
I think my girl always carries them high up, she's never been big when pregnant. She had three last year and two before that and four the first time so its a bit unpredictable.


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

awwww more kittys due...... i love reading and seeing pics of new kitts ..... goood luck


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Little sod pot Victor has just managed to climb out of his kittening box and he's only just coming up to 4 weeks old. Think he's going to be a escape artist this one


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Little sod pot Victor has just managed to climb out of his kittening box and he's only just coming up to 4 weeks old. Think he's going to be a escape artist this one


Yeah and the rest-prepare to lose your house-he's a cheeky one coz he knows how cute he is and that he can get away with it


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, hahaha, bless him. "Naughty boy Victor, get back in your bed"*


----------

